# Tip fürn BMX?



## miss vp (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs... 
bin auf der suche nach nem bmx das aber mehr für race ausgelegt ist.
hab echt null ahnung auf was ich achten muss da ich normalwerweise ja fr/dh fahre. würde aber gerne auch auf der bmx bahn rollen.
kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? kauftip? ganzes bmx oder nur rahmen?
thx kat


----------



## qam (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo miss vp,

ich hab zwar selber noch nicht sehr viel Ahnung, allerdings können dir diese beiden Threads schonmal weiterhelfen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98758
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243105

Und was willst du mit einem Rahmen? 

mfg qam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (2. Januar 2009)

wie viel geld haste denn?


----------



## Aceface (2. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Race BMX ist auch nicht so mein Gebiet, aber die Intense Räder sind auf jeden Fall zu gebrauchen. Am besten mal bei www.oldschoolbmx.de schauen, die kommen aus der Race Ecke.


----------



## .nOx (2. Januar 2009)

intense wäre auch mein tipp gewesen


----------



## miss vp (3. Januar 2009)

thx qam für die links... weiss jetzt doch mal etwas mehr 

ja die intense find ich nicht schlecht. ist das race bmx leichter als n freestyle? kann ich mit dem race auch etwas street/jump fahren oder geht mir da gleich die felgen ect kaputt? ;-) sorry hab noch echt nicht viel bmx erfahrung...


----------



## miss vp (3. Januar 2009)

oder lieber gleich n street bmx da man damit mehr machen kann? kann ich damit auch auf die racebahn? hat es grosse od kleine übersetztung??


----------



## bikeron (3. Januar 2009)

also  wenn du dir ein race mit carbonrahmen oder alurahme kaufst wÃ¼rde ich damit eher nicht street fahren , ich gaub  der wÃ¼rde dir da wegbrechen. und ja, ein race ist leichter, weil es nicht so stabil sein muss wie ein street bike. 

wenn du auch street fahren willst wÃ¼rde ich dir auch ein street bike empfehlen , mit dem du auch race fÃ¤hrst.  mit der Ã¼bersetzung wird kein grÃ¶Ãeres problem werden, weil du dir auch einfach ein neues kettenblatt kaufen kannst...fangen glaub ich bei 25â¬  an


----------



## .nOx (3. Januar 2009)

ich würde mir einfach son zwischen ding zulegen
das größte probelm ist meiner meinung nach aber die übersetzung
28/9 ist glaube das mindeste, was mir persönlich aber viel zu viel auf der straße wäre

hier ein paar vorschläge
Fit Aitken

United Supreme

FBM Heathen


----------



## Aceface (3. Januar 2009)

Mit nem Race-BMX würd ich auch nicht Street fahren gehen, das wird nicht lange halten.

Wie die anderen schon sagen, so ein Zwischending wird schon ok sein, auch für ne Race-Bahn. Vielleicht einfach nen etwas längeren Rahmen kaufen und eine etwas größere Übersetzung wählen. Die Parts für den Streetgebrauch sind mittlerweile auch leicht genug, sodass es für BMX-Race nicht zu schwerfällig wird.

Allerdings kommst Du so wohl nicht über einen Eigenaufbau drumherum.


----------



## .nOx (3. Januar 2009)

ich finde das von mir oben gepostet fit sehr passend, ich würde noch ein größeres kb kaufen (28T) und dann geht das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NintendoCore (24. Januar 2009)

ich würde dir dan n dirt bmx empfehlen  da passt alles und mit den dingern kannste dan auch noch street park usw. fahren  guck einfach mal auf www.parano.garage.de


----------



## miss vp (31. Januar 2009)

Danke für die vielen tips...
ne n dirt bmx ist nicht so mein ding...

bin bis jetzt am überlegen wegen nem Eastern "ace of spades" oder "element"
od n KHE "ceasar" vom gewicht am liebsten n "bar bados pro"
sind halt nicht grad so billig... 

kann ich notfalls auch bei allen von diesen bmx bei bedarf ne grössere kurbel montieren wenn ich das mal möchte?

hat zufällig jemand von euch eines dieser bmx od kennt die etwas?
(denke da ich ja nur 167 gross und 50kg bin hätt ich schon gern n leichtes bmx....)

daaaanke


----------



## <Muffin> (31. Januar 2009)

Ich habe das eastern ace of spades und bin sehr zufrieden!! Es fährt sich sehr gut und ist schön leicht! ich bin ungefähr so groß wie du nur ein wenig leichter und mir liegt das Fahrrad sehr gut. es ist auf jeden fall empfehlenswert!!


----------



## RISE (31. Januar 2009)

Du brauchst keine andere Kurbel, sondern nur ein anderes Kettenblatt. Möglich ist das auf jeden Fall, aber aufgrund der heutigen "Anforderungen" an die von dir genannten Räder (Reifenfreiheit etc.) kann es bauartbedingt sein, dass alle Kettenblätter über 33Z nicht mehr passen oder nur, indem man die Kettenlinie sehr ungünstig verändert. 
Solltest du also wirklich ein großes Kettenblatt wollen, dann erkundige dich unbedingt beim Hersteller / Importeur über die größtmögliche Größe des Kettenblattes.


----------

